# Foot and Mouth



## User (19 Sep 2007)




----------



## Edge (19 Sep 2007)

I'm not sure if it has been confirmed yet but if it is then I can imagine that a complete country side ban could be on the cards like we had a few years back. 

Hopefully it will not go down this route


----------

